# 350HO heads?



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Saw this on the north NJ craigslist today. Its from a couple of weeks ago. In the pic it looks like #18 heads. Could be a nice catch for someone.
Pontiac 350 Engine and Heads


----------

